# A project that I aim to !



## minh-thanh (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi everybody !
A project that I aim to : Ford-model A  1930


----------



## the engineer (Jan 6, 2021)

i have just what you need making manifolds at present  ignition to go yet


----------



## minh-thanh (Jan 6, 2021)

*Hi the engineer !*
Wow ... It's a really nice engine block
just curious ... did you cast that engine block?
For my project I will make a complete car, just hope I can do it


----------



## the engineer (Jan 6, 2021)

hi there
no i purchased the castings  with no drawings and none availiable i sat down with the original spec sheet for the full size engine and worked to fit with what i had

i made one crank and found the stroke just a  little too long so started again this time success
bore 17mm stroke 16mm 
if you start and make a mistake dont give up  there is most always a way around  it may take longer but just carry on


----------



## minh-thanh (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi !
Are you still doing this engine?
If so, if possible, please post some pictures.
And Thank you for the image of the engine block !


----------



## the engineer (Jan 6, 2021)

hello and thanks 
yes i am still working on the little ford  at the moment i am making the manifolds getting closer to a trial run i will find some more photos of the internals


----------



## minh-thanh (Jan 6, 2021)

the engineer said:


> if you start and make a mistake dont give up  there is most always a way around  it may take longer but just carry on


That's for sure , Thanks !


the engineer said:


> i will find some more photos of the internals


That is a wonderful thing ! Thanks for help.


----------



## the engineer (Jan 6, 2021)

these are all i have at the moment but if you want i can post the specs   that i roughly adhered to when making the internals i would have to double check some of the dimentions as some didnt scale exactly


----------



## Steamchick (Jan 7, 2021)

the engineer said:


> hi there
> no i purchased the castings  with no drawings and none availiable i sat down with the original spec sheet for the full size engine and worked to fit with what i had
> 
> i made one crank and found the stroke just a  little too long so started again this time success
> ...


Thanks for posting a simple motivating message... just when I was considering scrapping a boiler that leaks...
Guddonya!
K2


----------



## e.picler (Jan 7, 2021)

the engineer said:


> hi there
> no i purchased the castings  with no drawings and none availiable i sat down with the original spec sheet for the full size engine and worked to fit with what i had
> 
> i made one crank and found the stroke just a  little too long so started again this time success
> ...



Hi Engineer!
Congratulations, this is really a wonderful project.
For a long time I was thinking to build a model of For engine like that one but I do not have any idea where  to get prints nor castings.
Where did you get the castings?
Are you going to make the drawings available?

Thanks,
Edi


----------



## e.picler (Jan 7, 2021)

minh-thanh said:


> Hi everybody !
> A project that I aim to : Ford-model A  1930View attachment 121424
> View attachment 121427
> View attachment 121426


Hi Minh Thanh!
Are you going to build a scaled model of the complete car, including engine and transmission?

TKS,
Edi


----------



## minh-thanh (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi The engineer !


the engineer said:


> these are all i have at the moment but if you want i can post the specs   that i roughly adhered to when making the internals i would have to double check some of the dimentions as some didnt scale exactly


If possible, I only need the size of the engine block, which will help me a lot in my design





Hi E.picler !


e.picler said:


> Hi Minh Thanh!
> Are you going to build a scaled model of the complete car, including engine and transmission?
> 
> TKS,
> Edi



Yes, I really like the styling of the car
This project will be a real challenge for me !
I downloaded some pictures of the car on the internet





Like *   The engineer *said :


the engineer said:


> hi there
> if you start and make a mistake dont give up  there is most always a way around  it may take longer but just carry on



I will try to finish it !!


----------



## jkimberln (Jan 7, 2021)

Mike Rehmus says the next issues of Model Engine Builder Magazine (#40 and following) will focus on the Model A Ford engine.  This is mentioned in the BAEM Club newsletter, CrankCalls.  Awhile back, I saw the start of this motor in casting pattern form at one of the BAEM meetings.  I believe it was Dwight Giles who was talking about it at that time.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi Everybody !
Just a little


----------



## minh-thanh (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi All !
After looking at the informations of engine   ... on internet, and with some helpful information from 
*stevehuckss396 .
stevehuckss396 !*
Thank you very much !!
Draw, edit, and draw and edit ..., with lots of draw and edit and results :


----------



## johnmcc69 (Feb 3, 2021)

Very nice Minh!

 John


----------



## Chiptosser (Feb 4, 2021)

Those are some nice connecting rods. Did you make them out of 932 bearing bronze?
Also, it looks like you are working on an other engine too, a two cylinder. What is it?
Excellent work! nice original looking crankshaft.  My father had a 32.
I see you have a hard drive motor , are you thinking of using it on the back of the engine ??


----------



## ignator (Feb 5, 2021)

minh-thanh said:


> Hi Everybody !
> Just a little  View attachment 121973


This engine looks like the previous Model "T" engine and transmission. Production of the T ended in 1927. From seeing other photos, there is a coil box, and that was not on a Model A, as a distributor design was introduced, where the high voltage was from a single coil, verses the Model T which had a dedicated vibrating coil for each spark plug. The transmission in this diagram appears to be the planetary design, and not the 3 speed with a single clutch.


----------



## the engineer (Feb 7, 2021)

sorry for the delay in reply  yes those rods are bearing bronze 
that block in the photo is a little flat four it drives me nuts its so small i only work on it when im feeling well and up to the paitence level reqired   the crank for that is with the block i were playing with the cam grinder to see what results i could get to suit that tiny block had to get narrower wheels and since being back at work not too much more has been done
wasnt happy with the pistons in the ford so have made new ones much better fit and new glasses for better sight helps with these small machining jobs


----------

